# Population Genetics > mtDNA Haplogroups > H >  H11a is now H-e1a4b2a

## Wheal

Has anyone else found their mtDNA hg to be changed on y-full?

My dad's was changed to H-e1a4b2a from H11a.

----------


## Dibran

Their MtTree is really clunky. It has changed every week for me, with TMRCA jumping between 150 years and 3500 years. Really weird. Don't know whether to even trust it.

----------


## Wheal

I guess I'm just curious if they are trying to establish the mt tree... should include people with just mt... imo

----------


## paul333

On Y Full, Mtdna, reference's to my Mtdna subclade of 'H1c3' have been removed, or gone missing. I can now only confirm H1c under (T477C )??. Not sure if this is due to the 'Under Construction' or its having been changed.

----------


## paul333

> On Y Full, Mtdna, reference's to my Mtdna subclade of 'H1c3' have been removed, or gone missing. I can now only confirm H1c under (T477C )??. Not sure if this is due to the 'Under Construction' or its having been changed.


Found a further reference regarding the change's. 

'H1c3', its now listed as 'H-c1m2c23d11e', on Y FullMtdna, for A257G, and T8473C. No further information showing yet.

----------


## Wheal

I did see this morning that it was called "experimental"

----------


## Dibran

> I did see this morning that it was called "experimental"


Are they updating the MTDNA section on Yfull? For the last week now mine comes up with the blue i icon and "Data is being processed..."

----------


## Wheal

I think they have been updating, dad is H-e1a4b2a7 now. He only has one match as of yet.

----------


## Wheal

I shouldn't be surprised, on his Big Y 700 he has no matches..... Just another indication that I am full mutt...

----------


## Dibran

I can't even see anything though. Its just "processing" any time I click any section, be it matches or report.

----------


## Wheal

@Dibran Dad was H11a at FTdna, so you would be off his tree kit # YF10936

----------


## Wheal

@Dibran Click on the link on the left under mtDNA and then on the top of the page, click your designation next to the words Mt-Haplogroup. If you have nothing there, make sure you have uploaded your FASTA file.

----------


## Dibran

> @Dibran Click on the link on the left under mtDNA and then on the top of the page, click your designation next to the words Mt-Haplogroup. If you have nothing there, make sure you have uploaded your FASTA file.


I have uploaded it. What I am saying is that I was on the tree, had matches, and then as of a week ago, any time I click a field it says  "processing" any time I click any section, be it matches or report. I can't view it anymore.

----------


## Dibran

> .....................


I am on the tree but can't review my report or matches due to the "processing data". For some reason it says analysis still in progress. Unless it is being re-analyzed. Would that really take more than a week?

----------


## Wheal

Dibran, 
Off the subject, but do you know why, on some of the y SNP results it is shown as negative, but on Y-seq it shows as positive?

----------


## Wheal

I think what they may be doing is expanding the existing groups and realigning them.

My dad is no longer under H-1

L1'2'3'4'5'6
L2'3'4'5'6
L2'3'4'6
L3'4'6
L3'4
L3
N
R
RO
HV
H
H-e
H-e1
H-e1a
H-e1a4
H-e1a4b
H-e1a4b2

----------


## paul333

Mtdna H1c3 was also removed, and replaced further down the tree, under both defining SNPs , A257G,* T8473C, ( not sure where the * is meaning ) as a new subclade, 'H1c32'. 

The two identifying Snps A257G,* T8473C, are also referencing H-c1m2c23d11e, among the same YFull M Tree. 

Anybody know what these new subclade, ages or origins are, or what the subclade, 'H-c1m2c23d11e', refers to, both subclades are on the same Yfull M Tree.

On the new branch there are only two (confirmed ?) further entries/references, under the subclade of 'H1c32', one of Denmark, and one referencing Newfoundland ?. 

There are eight entries/references for, H-c1m2c23d11e, and about thirty five entries/references for, H-c1m2c23d11e*, including one ancient.

----------


## Wheal

REBagemt.jpg

Here are the ages for H-e

----------


## torzio

Yfull mtdna is very confusing now

I went from H95a1 to H -c1h1c43b

my wife went from K1a4o to H-c1h1c16d21a2a1j1a2a1a2b3

----------


## Salento

> Yfull mtdna is very confusing now
> 
> I went from H95a1 to H -c1h1c43b
> 
> my wife went from K1a4o to H-c1h1c16d21a2a1j1a2a1a2b3


H12 is shown as H-e1a9 but H12a hasn’t changed (yet).

----------


## Wheal

> Yfull mtdna is very confusing now
> 
> I went from H95a1 to H -c1h1c43b
> 
> my wife went from K1a4o to H-c1h1c16d21a2a1j1a2a1a2b3


That is really interesting that your wife's hg is changed to H. 
It seems as if they are trying to locate common snps under different groups. I'm happy they are doing more on mt hgs

----------


## paul333

> Mtdna H1c3 was also removed, and replaced further down the tree, under both defining SNPs , A257G,* T8473C, ( not sure where the * is meaning ) as a new subclade, 'H1c32'. 
> 
> The two identifying Snps A257G,* T8473C, are also referencing H-c1m2c23d11e, among the same YFull M Tree. 
> 
> Anybody know what these new subclade, ages or origins are, or what the subclade, 'H-c1m2c23d11e', refers to, both subclades are on the same Yfull M Tree.
> 
> On the new branch there are only two (confirmed ?) further entries/references, under the subclade of 'H1c32', one of Denmark, and one referencing Newfoundland ?. 
> 
> There are eight entries/references for, H-c1m2c23d11e, and about thirty five entries/references for, H-c1m2c23d11e*, including one ancient.



Update today for YFull M Tree, Snp's, A257G,* T8473C , are now under new modified subclade Mtdna 'H1c3b'. The two references listed under Mtdna H1c32 previously, are now under H1c3b.

----------


## Wheal

Today's update for H11a is H-e1a5b2a8

----------


## paul333

On the YFull M tree, H1c3b, was formerly identified by Snp 'T16362C'. 

'T16362C', is now associated with a new Haplogroup under MtDNA 'V' Snp -G4580A, and its new subclade of MtDNA -'V2e'.

H1c3b is now represented by Snp's A257G,*T8473C, as stated above,( post #22 ).

MtDNA 'V2e' is downstream on the 'V' branch unde, which is now under MtDNA, 'HVO-a' represented by Snp- C15904T.

Lots of new changes on YFull M tree, Is there any new Information about these changes ? or the new Subclade's. ??







' Ive noticed recently that many of my Posts are being interfered with, Letters, sentences, etc are missing or removed etc. What is the point of replying if what you write in reply, or the meanings you are wanting to state, are edited or changed from what you wrote. Is it lost in translation or deliberate, how and why is this allowed '. ??????

----------


## Wheal

Now dad is back to H11a

----------


## Salento

> H12 is shown as H-e1a9 but H12a hasn’t changed (yet).



H12 is back as H12 again :)

----------

